# Happy Thanksgiving from The Bell Tree!



## Chris (Nov 23, 2022)

*T**h**a**n**k**s**g**i**v**i**n**g* *R**a**f**f**l**e*​
You may have already spotted Franklin present in our banner this week, celebrating the harvest and offering hot home-cooked dishes. Today we are launching a raffle to celebrate Thanksgiving 2022. For this miniature event, we are bringing back the Pumpkin Pie collectible from our Turkey Day 2020 event and also releasing a brand new pie collectible - the Key Lime Pie!

*Prizes Available*




 Key Lime Pie​




 Pumpkin Pie​​*How it Works*


Post in this thread to share something you are thankful for. It is up to you how personal you wish to get with this task. If you want to keep it surface-level with just talking about something you are thankful for in your online life then that is okay too!
Every user who submits an entry in this thread by *6:59PM EST* on *Thursday, 24th November 2022* will automatically be entered into the raffle.
After the deadline passes, we will randomly draw *5* *winners* for the new *Key Lime Pie* collectible and *10 winners* for the *Pumpkin Pie* collectible.
Anyone who does not receive a pie collectible will receive *25 forum bells* as a consolation prize.

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*How long does my entry need to be?*
There isn't a set minimum or maximum. However, please note we will not accept short non-answers such as "I don't celebrate Thanksgiving." or "I am not thankful for anything."

*Do I need to celebrate Thanksgiving to be allowed to enter?*
You are welcome to participate in this event regardless of whether or not you celebrate this holiday.

*How will I know if my entry has been accepted? *
@Chris will react to your submission post with the green "Accepted" reaction.

*Who selects the winners?*
The winners will be randomised.

*If I win will I get to choose which prize I want?*
Afraid not! The first five names to be drawn will receive the Key Lime Pie collectible and the next ten will receive the Pumpkin Pie collectible.

*Will the Pumpkin Pie collectible be made tradable after this raffle?*
Yes, the Pumpkin Pie collectible will become tradable after this raffle concludes.

*Will the Key Lime Pie collectible be made tradable after this raffle?*
No, the Key Lime Pie collectible will not be tradable. However, it will become tradable in the future.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful that I get to have a more casual Thanksgiving this year for the first time in like 6~ years. Can't remember the last time Thanksgiving wasn't stressful. My sister and I are making dessert this year


----------



## xara (Nov 23, 2022)

the way i squealed when i saw this?? wasn’t really expecting anything for thanksgiving with how hard ya’ll worked during the fair and halloween event (and always, tbh), so this is such a lovely and generous surprise!  super exciting that the pumpkin pie will finally be tradable, and the new key lime pie collectible is so cute! good luck, all! 

i’ve been thinking about her a lot this month since it was the 1 year anniversary of her passing on nov 1st, but i’m thankful for my late kitty, zeva, and all that she gave me during our 12 years together. we weren’t best friends from the start as i was a stupid, selfish, apathetic kid, but she always loved me. she was the only person who i think has ever truly loved me unconditionally, and she is the first person who i loved unconditionally and selflessly in return. she saved my life, honestly. i would not be who i am today without her - i would not be able to love and care about things and people the way i do now if it weren’t for her. she made me human, and showed me that loving and having emotions is okay. i miss her every day, but i’m thankful for the love she gave me and lessons she taught me, and i always will be. 


Spoiler: my best friend <3









hopefully this is okay! sorry if it’s too personal lol, just wanted to talk about her and share my gratefulness to her.


----------



## Aurita (Nov 23, 2022)

This year has honestly been a bit of rough year for me personally and I’m thankful to have made it this far without completely falling apart

I’m especially thankful for my wonderful partner, our two adorable cats, my brother and mom, and my friends who’ve all been by my side. also have a friend visiting from far away and I’m thankful that she made the time to come celebrate thanksgiving with me


----------



## Snek (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for family and friends who have supported me during a lot of new changes, both good and bad. I am very thankful for my husband, who is wonderful in every way and we are so blessed that we finally got a new car, something we have been needing for a very long time.


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 23, 2022)

I am so thankful for my mom and sister! 

I don’t live with them anymore, and was planning to take a trip there today (about 6 hours away) to spend the holiday/weekend with them, but I came down with a cold. I called my mom this morning to tell her I wasn’t coming, and I’m super bummed about it, but my she surprised me and sent me these beautiful flowers!! 

Luckily, I ran to the store this morning with my husband and we were able to find a small turkey breast and everything we need to prepare a meal for ourselves, so I’m thankful for that as well.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Nov 23, 2022)

This year I am just really thankful for my life and the opportunities I have had! 
This year I lived in Switzerland and now in Lapland. Next year I don't know what will come, but I am thankful for the opportunities I have had and all the wonderful international friends I have had the chance to make! 
I am also thankful for my dog, he is between 13-15 and still kicking! I love him to pieces and I'm glad he's still around for me to love haha


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for my family who’s always been with me for so long (since the day I was born). Here’s to the coming years of support.


----------



## Venn (Nov 23, 2022)

This year, I am thankful for the family I have and that we get to expand it this year with an upcoming wedding so soon (not me, but someone in the family) and for my dogs who bring me happiness everyday. Also, for the wonderful communities I'm in.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 23, 2022)

i think i gave the same answer last year for something, but i'm still thankful for my girlfriend !! even though we haven't seen each other in a _long_ time, it hasn't stopped her from being supportive or indulging in art/fic of my ocs, which means a lot to me since i don't really get the chance to discuss them with people normally.


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for all my friends that I've made both on this site and off.  Lately I've been spending a lot of time with my friends playing the new Pokemon game it its made me realize how much I appreciate their company.  It's just so great having friends to enjoy things with.


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 23, 2022)

This year I’m thankful for friends and family, and especially the new family I gained as I married my wife this year! Excited for what’s to come in the next year as life is only getting better from here!


----------



## Franny (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful to have my mental health under control, thanks to an amazing support system and an understanding family. I had a huge mental health crisis for a month that teetered me into a bad spot and they were all so caring and willing to help me get back to normal. I've never been more thankful than this year for my incredible friends and family.


----------



## Coach (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm really thankful this year for my family and friends support during a time without much other  stability!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 23, 2022)

This will sound awfully generic but I am thankful for the people in my life who share their time with me in positive ways


----------



## Iris_T (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for the support of my friends and family, but also for the little things that keep me distracted and in a good head space like this forum. These are hard times and everyone is going thought stuff so its nice to be able to take it easy and disconnect once in a while.


----------



## Sarah3 (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for my new job I got this year, as it’s the best one I’ve ever had, meeting lots of new great people


----------



## duckykate (Nov 23, 2022)

Super thankful for my friends who have helped me through my mental health struggles this year


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for my friend @Coach for the free McDonald’s food codes he gave me and forcing me to go into lush against my will


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm really vibing w that key lime pie lol 

I'm thankful for my friends who stick by my side through my best and worst times, no matter how difficult I am to deal with they're always there to offer a shoulder to lean on. yall know who you are and I really do love yall sm 

ty for hosting this raffle staff!!!


----------



## CometCatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for my friends, family, and mentors who have helped shape me into the person I am today. I am also thankful for art, music, and that I have the ability to create and partake in such blessings. So grateful for birds and their cheerful songs. Finally, I am thankful for naps.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for, in these times and with having Asperger's, that I do have an alright-paying job that works for me. Sure it is not always the greatest days possible and there are tough times there too, but I can manage it and earn my own money. Sending a thought to those unemployed or stuck with something they feel they can't do and wishing you all the best <3


----------



## Corrie (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for my family. Spending time with them is the most important thing in the world to me and always will be.


----------



## Fye (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for a lot of my favorite games getting long awaited remakes lately! The ports of my two favorite games, Final Fantasy: Crisis Core and Persona 3 Portable, come out in December and January


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)

Already posted in another thread to be honest and I'm guessing copy and pasting isn't allowed, so I'll just write it again, but differently.

I'm thankful for everyone and everything in my life.  Many, many people have supported me while I was growing up, which was really helpful, because I was born with Aspergers and have had to deal with it my entire life.  I wouldn't have developed a sense of humor, graduated from university, or found a nice career job without the help of many others, including my mom, who has since passed, but was an exceptional role model.  My partner has helped me since then and I don't know where I would be without them today.  My mom was someone who had the ability to touch the hearts of whoever she talked to, whether she knew them or not, and was the life of the party wherever she went, and that lives on in me.

Thanks for the event.


----------



## Hat' (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for my group of friends which I saw just yesterday. I enjoy their company so much and I feel so nice and cozy when I'm around them, I really feel like I can be who I am and talk about any and everything with them and it means a lot to me.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 23, 2022)

Although I don’t celebrate thanksgiving I always am thankful and grateful for the good things in my life. I am blessed with my amazing gorgeous son who I am so proud of. I am so thankful for my family and my friends. Every day in life I count my blessings


----------



## Jacob (Nov 23, 2022)

Aw, this is a sweet event. There's a lot to be thankful for this past year. One that sticks out to me is my LGBT journey. In 2022 I made a lot of life changing steps for myself from coming out to my family to getting a boyfriend, etc. I'm thankful that so far everyone has taken it very well and treats me the same, thankful for my BF, thankful for my friends, and thankful that I'm happy and healthy. (This week has been a tough week tho, we'll discount this one ). Fingers crossed for that sexy key lime pie


----------



## S.J. (Nov 23, 2022)

It really warms my heart to read the things you're all thankful for.  The Key Lime Pie is an adorable addition to the Pumpkin Pie, and I love those shades of green. 

I wrote a really long reply, but I don't want to get embarrassingly mushy, so I'll summarise! : I'm very thankful for my amazing family, my home, my car, all of the comforts in life, my education, for all of my time spent practicing drawing this past year, and for all of the little things that can make your day happy like Animal Crossing or Pokémon Violet (bugs and all ). I'm thankful for TBT and the people I've gotten to know, the staff and all of the events! 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who has celebrated it already or who is celebrating it soon!


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for the support my boyfriend has given me through the rough year at work.


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 23, 2022)

Spoiler: Sappy warning



I'm so thankful to have found my boyfriend, somehow before meeting him I never expected to find a person I'd want to spend my life with. It's not like I actively disbelieved in the possibility, but it just never felt like it would happen. It feels like a miracle and he's just the best for me. We've been & lived together since summer 2020.


----------



## g u a v a (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for all the people in my life who have been supportive and helped me get through some rough patches lately.  It's nice to know that on the hardest days there's people out there who want to see my do well and be happy! I love my people!!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful I can come home and I've a warm place to stay.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Nov 23, 2022)

Life is rough, and I am thankful for the things that enable me to continue being up to the challenge of it, especially my mental and physical health. Also, the support of the many people who assist during the crisis times with kindness and understanding (police officers, paramedics, hospital personnel). I am grateful to have my family as support, even if long distance.

Also- thankful to have indoor propane heaters, hand warmers, and extra gallons of water stocked up this winter! Several years ago, we had an ice storm in this area, which left the roads closed and the power out (and no running water as we are on a well) for an entire week. That week I chopped a ton of firewood, got frostbite, and we didn't have much to eat (mostly granola bars and cereal), or any water to drink. (We pulled icicles from outside, set them in front of the fire to melt, and then filtered it through a coffee filter to make it drinkable.) So yes, very thankful to be prepared this winter...just in case...

And I'm really thankful for tbt for bringing some brightness, fun and challenge, and creativity throughout the year, whether it's a relaxing coloring event or a not-so-relaxing mirror event, or a mafia game. It's always fun!


----------



## Zakira (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm very thankful that I'll be able to see my whole family for Thanksgiving this year!! For the last few years the pandemic has caused me to not be able to see everyone but this year I'm driving up to see them. 

I'm also thankful to the staff for hosting this raffle and all the other great events this year!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for my husband, who is extremely supportive of me being a stay at home mom for our son, who many of you know has Spina Bifida, and who I can’t imagine being without. He is my everything and I’d crumble without him. I’m thankful for my son, who is the happiest, sweetest boy in the entire world. Even with everything he goes through. I’m thankful for my best friend, who is just amazing and who I’m so happy I found. I’m thankful for my general health, even though I have the flu as I type this (which is why it probably sounds choppy to read). I’m thankful for my pets, who’ve gotten me through so many phases of life. I’m thankful for our home - my dream home, and everything that makes it a place I’m happy I never really have to leave. 

I wish this was a more cohesive and coherent list, but it’s the best I can do with how absolutely miserable I feel right now. 


Spoiler: you’ve never seen a kid this happy in casts


----------



## jadetine (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful to be safe and at peace with my family; there is so much uncertainty and suffering out there and I am so blessed to have what I have and be where I am. I know I am privileged and I will pay it forward!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 23, 2022)

This is hard for me to think about but I suppose I'm thankful that I have friends. They aren't people I know irl, but they are still my friends.


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for my family and everyday I am able to wake up to a new day, especially with all this senseless violence going on around us. You just never know, any day could be your last. Thankful to still be here, living life to the fullest as best I can with the people I love.


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for my family’s health and being able to have time off this year from work for Xmas to visit everyone and celebrate with them


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m just thankful my favorite person exists in my life. Also thankful for the people I work with that made it easy to stick around, because I’ve had 17+ jobs in less than five years.


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m grateful for my wonderful spouse - that we can laugh together every day and still are little lovebirds even after 5 years. I truly don’t know what I’d do without him. 

I’m grateful for my wonderful family and friends who always have my back and make me feel loved and accepted. 

I’m grateful to have found a profession that truly fulfilles my heart so that I go home with a happy soul and a smile on my lips even after more challenging days.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 23, 2022)

Its been a tough year, faced many stones on the way but thankful that with pure determination i have gone through each on of them some with okey outcomes and other with good outcomes , but what is important is that i got through. Not only that and it might sound cold ( but it was difficult and i really worked my ass for it) i getting a new and better job offer from my current work which i cannot wait for. 

So in general i am thankful to still being somewhat happy and standing tall and smiley and helpful to those around me.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 23, 2022)

@Justin  for selflessly letting me use his netflix and nintendo online


----------



## digimon (Nov 23, 2022)

omg thank you for hosting the raffle! the key lime pie is so cute  

i can’t remember if said anything similar last year but i’m super thankful for my grandpa! he’s always been there for me and loves me unconditionally. he’s my best friend for real and i know i can go to him if i need a laugh or a shoulder to cry on. i can very easily say they he is my favourite person in the whole world he’s also said that i’m his favourite too but i won’t tell my siblings or cousins that  this time of year is great since it’s getting closer to his birthday (we usually celebrate his birthday with a party a bit earlier than his actual birthday since everyone will be able to get together for the holidays)


----------



## Valzed (Nov 23, 2022)

What a lovely surprise to find when I logged in! Thank you for the wonderful raffle! Thank you to all the Staff for everything you do!

I'm thankful my husband made it through 4 surgeries to repair a shattered left ankle and that my Mom survived several health issues this past year. I'm so grateful & happy that my mom, my husband, my son & myself will all be together tomorrow. I am blessed to have them all in my life. I'm also thankful for my friends in real life and online for being so supportive these past twelve months.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 23, 2022)

I am grateful to be on wonderful forums such as this one, and the people on said forums who have supported me through tough times or given answers to my many questions. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Merielle (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm really thankful that I was able to find my comfort characters.  I know it may seem like a little thing, but they've brought me so much happiness and helped me through so much.  So often, they'll cheer me up when nothing else will, even when I'm feeling consumed by sadness or worry or hopelessness.  It's been through them that I've been able to push through some of my worst feelings of self-loathing.  They've helped my confidence and self-esteem grow, and helped me realize my own strength.  I'm so grateful to the writers, artists, and voice actors who've brought these characters to life, because I don't know where I'd be without them.

Thank you so much for hosting this raffle! ;v; Good luck to everyone entering!  I'll be crossing my fingers for a Key Lime Pie!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 23, 2022)

i’ve had a wild year, but i’m not really into confessing my life on the internet, so something light hearted that i am thankful for is that my viet family finally stopped lying to themselves about liking turkey!! oh lord so many years of unfinished turkey because we wanted to be like everyone else, but literally NONE of us love turkey. we always bought one from the store because no one knew how to prepare one from scratch, and it always went unfinished. this year my mom is just coming over with her homemade egg roll filling and we are rolling egg rolls for thanksgiving, as it always should have been!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful I can find a reason to smile and laugh every day, whether it's watching a favorite video, looking out over the balcony and seeing a bunny or chipmunk in our yard, or having a fun chat with a friend. I'm thankful for nature, for the seasons, for the games and plushies I own, for music, for art and writing, for food and for family, especially my mother and sister, the two closest people in my life. My life could be so much worse, it really could be, but it's not and that's plenty reason to feel good. When you feel your life is bad just think that someone out there's got it much worse than you. Thinking about what you don't have makes you truly appreciate what you _do_ have. I was really aloof, miserable and depressed years ago but I can say now that, while life may not be perfect and will never really be, I learned to just appreciate the present time and not spend all my time fearing the future and the unknown or lamenting the past.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 23, 2022)

I think I just squealed when I saw the Pumpkin Pie was gonna be tradable and there is a collectable of my favorite food 

Someone in my life I don't deserve to have, someone I can't explain how thankful I am to have met such a miracle in my life 
my special friend is my biggest joy in my life and the only person that inspires me to carry on no matter what life throws at me
I don't really want to get into anymore specifics but I only wish she could understand how truly important to me she is


----------



## Shinigamii (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for my friends who are always there for me ♡


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for this site and animal crossing in general, getting to essentially make my own world to live in with my villagers, and taking part in the summer fair and Halloween event has been so much fun!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for video games, books, movies, and anything else with a story and characters. They keep me sane and mentally healthy.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for the family around me - both those I'm related to and those who have created a bond.

I saw a quote today that said "My holiday table abounds with the laughter of those who are no longer here. Therefore I am grateful for every new visitor I receive.”

Having lost people so close to my heart, I am all the more grateful and thankful for those who still sit here.


----------



## oak (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for my partner, family and pets & modern medicine for keeping us healthy. I'm also thankful for my rabbits vet for doing everything they could to help him when he was sick. Also the Sims 4 expansion packs are 50% off right now so that was a little gift from the universe to be grateful for.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for my amazing friends and my pets. This year has been an absolute trainwreck and they’ve helped me through a lot. Whether it was emotional support when things were dark or creating memories, or just being plain cute (for the pets), they’ve done a lot, and I can’t forgive them enough. 

Thank you staff for this event! Y’all do too much!


----------



## .MOON. (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m very thankful to my hubby and kids for dealing with me returning to University to pursue my Masters and basically turning our  house/schedules upside down. They have been very supportive of me and my journey to complete my degree. 
Thanks for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## LoserMom (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m so thankful for my little family. I’m thankful that my 6 year old son is thriving in school, thankful for my fiancé who works hard for me to be able to be a stay at home mom. I’m thankful for my best friend that I reconnected with last year and we’ve gotten closer than ever and spend so much time together. And I’m thankful for Twitch because I get a lot of my entertainment from there lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for so many things!

  I am thankful for my mom; she is the best mom in the world and I wouldn't trade her for anything. She is so supportive of me, she's very hardworking, she's smart and fun and fierce. I don't have many role models that I look up to but she's definitely one of them. She's a good person. I don't deserve her, really. So I try to make her art and other cool things. I just wish I was faster at making things.

 I'm thankful for my husband. He is also incredibly supportive of me. He gets me. He never judges me. He's smart, funny, handsome, cute, cool, and is always getting me to try new things. He loves animals but orangutans are his favorite and because of him I have a newfound appreciation for orangutans. He's also very great with people and will go out of his way to help other people. My husband has helped me get through so much. I wouldn't be the person I am today if I hadn't met him 11 years ago.

 I'm thankful for one of my brothers... I don't talk to him much (he's very introverted) but I am glad he is my brother. He's smart and funny, and he has a lot of cool OC's. He's made some cool video games! He helped me a lot in middle school, high school, and even college. He likes bats.

 I'm thankful for cats.. I don't have any right now but I will again, someday. I just love them. I love animals in general but I think cats are my favorite furry animal.

 I'm thankful for arts and crafts. I love making art. I love sewing. I love the idea of combining the two! My goal in life is based on this; the idea of selling wearable art in the form of tote bags, circle bags, etc.

 I'm thankful for music and the Spotify algorithm. Music makes the most mundane tasks 1000x better.

 I'm thankful for myself I guess! I hate on myself a lot but at the end of the day I am glad I am who I am.. for the most part. I'm thankful that I am relatively healthy, and am able to see/hear/taste/smell/read/write/walk, etc. I could do without the year-round non-allergic rhinitis though. I'm not thankful for that.

 I'm thankful for Animal Crossing and The Bell Tree Forums. I'm so glad I found this website! I love this community and the events are so much fun. I can't wait to see what the Christmas event is like!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Nov 23, 2022)

I hope everyone has a lovely Thanksgiving!!! I am thankful for my amazing family and that I get to see my PoPo! She has not always had the best health but she is one of my favorite people ever!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for every lazy weekend I get. Looking forward to my weekend naps already.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 23, 2022)

One thing I'm really thankful for is my friends! From my friends back home, to the ones online, and to the ones I have on campus. I'm super grateful for the support and company they give me, even just chatting a bit and catching up with those that I don't keep up with too often! They've definitely shaped the person I am today, and I'm happy to surround myself with such great people. I'm going to be a bit sad that it'll be a bit harder to keep up with the friends I have on campus in person after I graduate, but luckily we all keep in touch online already :]


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful to all my friends who have stuck with me for so long.


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 23, 2022)

i am thankful for family members who were there to help me when i had nowhere to stay

i am also thankful for @Peach_Jam who has always been there for me no matter what


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 23, 2022)

I've been living very far away from home for most of the year, so I'm thankful for the extra-long weekend that has let me come home to relax and visit family. Since I've been back, I've been especially appreciative of being able to stay in my old room and being able to find my favorite teas, waffles, and yogurt that haven't been available at grocery stores near my temporary residence.
I'm also very excited about the new lime pie collectable. 

Thank you for hosting the raffle! I hope you all have a great week and a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for the people close to me, including the very lovely @Ichiban


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful to have a house to live in that has hot water and electricity.  I’m thankful for my cats, my car, and my Switch Lite.  I’m thankful for my loving family and how they’ve supported me my entire life.  Finally, I’m thankful for my TBT friends and the amazing community I’ve grown to really feel a part of over the years.  Fingers crossed to win a tasty pie collectible, thank you for doing this!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m thankful for every calm and peaceful day.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for my family, even if we argue a lot, especially when reorganizing the cupboard. I almost lost my mom during the pandemic, and every day I'm really thankful to still have her by my side. I'm also thankful for my pets and for not being sick. Thanksgiving is also my best friend Chris' birthday, who passed away in 2020, I miss him a lot but I'm thankful for all those years we spent together.

Finally I'm really thankful for The Bell Tree Forums, where I always have a lot of fun and that raffle, the collectibles are super pretty


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 23, 2022)

The single entity I'm most grateful for in this world is my fiance. He's the best man I have ever met he's so patient and understanding, I love him and appreciate having him in my life so much I can't event express it enough. 

Also super grateful for the community of TBT! There's no better community in any fandom than right here. You guys rock! And of course I'm thankful for the staff for hosting this raffle and all the other amazing events you guys put on for us, and for making the pumpkin pie tradable, hope I snag one, good luck everyone!


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2022)

i’m thankful for my family and my amazing boyfriend!!!! i’m so glad he came into my life and i’m happy to say we’re almost going to be together for 1 year in december <3 he’s been such a great addition to my life and i’m so happy to spend everyday with him by my side. 

i’m thankful for my family because they have been a huge support in my college career, i was constantly stressed out and crying all the time because college was just a huge change in pace for me , i couldn’t handle it and i decided to drop my classes this semester bc my mental health was slowly deteriorating and i’m thankful my parents were supportive in my decision. i will go back to college in the near future but i don’t see it anytime soon


----------



## vinnie (Nov 23, 2022)

i'm thankful for my family and friends. they've been with me through so much, and i don't know what i would do without any of them! 
i'm also thankful for everyday i get to enjoy life. sure, it's tough sometimes, but I'm always grateful to be here no matter what.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 23, 2022)

Honestly I am thankful that my spouse is ok after an accident and that others weren't involved to get hurt. 
There's a lot I am thankful for, but I'll just mention a couple more that's been on my mind today.
I'm thankful that we have heat. It's been cold lately and I struggle with cold temperatures.
And I'm thankful for video games. I know it sounds silly or may sound shallow, but they really help me mentally on many levels. I'm just glad they exist.


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thankful for strawberry chantilly cakes, yummm.


----------



## cherrytheone (Nov 23, 2022)

i am honestly really grateful that I get to spend time with my family this week. I dont have a lot of tasks to do this week except relax (and do a bit of practicing violin, but I love it!) and it's nice to be able to catch a breath since the next few weeks are going to be _hectic_ considering all the holiday concerts I have to perform for and deadlines in general. But right now I'm just so glad to be able to do the things I love - eating thanksgiving dinner, practicing a bit of violin, riding in the car for several hours, playing AC, talking to family i haven't seen in awhile. It's going to be a great holiday season - looking forward to all of it!


----------



## Holla (Nov 23, 2022)

I am thankful for the entire Bell Tree community. The staff always host amazing events and fellow members are always so kind and helpful. Even during times when I’m not really actively playing AC anymore I can’t help but login to the Bell Tree and see what’s happening. You guys are all amazing.


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m very thankful for my dog. She came to me when I was going through a rough patch in my life, and she has given me a reason to be happy and smile everyday. She truly is my best friend. The time we have together will never be enough, but I’m thankful for every minute of it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 23, 2022)

I am so grateful for my husband's love and support. He has helped me through several difficult times and loves me for who I am. I couldn't ask for a better partner.

I am also grateful for my animals, past and present, who have given me unconditional love. They are my reason for getting up every morning, giving me a purpose to provide the best life possible for them.

Finally, I am grateful to the TBT community and staff. This place is more than just somewhere I go to discuss a video game. It's a home, always welcoming, kind, and supportive.


----------



## amemome (Nov 23, 2022)

THE KEY LIME PIE!!!!! beautiful.... i need to find some key lime pie somewhere....

I'm thankful to have been able to draw more this year, and for all the lovely compliments I received here for the different art I've drawn. It's always been a rough struggle for me feeling like my art isn't good enough, but doodling and having people want and appreciate my doodles has really helped me feel better about it.

A nice end to this post would be to post a new seasonal doodle to celebrate but I'm all tuckered out today so please enjoy this smiling emoji instead.


----------



## Bob Zombie (Nov 24, 2022)

This year I'm thankful that my family is healthy and happy and close to me. It's been a difficult couple of years (for everyone on the planet really) and while the future is also potentially cloudy, being able to spend time with my wife and children brings me joy  

Also, totally thankful I completed the zombie egg quest


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful that I have a job where I can fund the things I want to do/mylifestyle comfortably and where I can make appointments for things I need more easily by working from home. I'm thankful I can sleep in and not have to worry about how good I look each day, just when I feel like going out. While I don't plan on staying here forever, and I certainly do have complaints, I acknowledge that there are a lot of good things that come out of it as well.

I'm also thankful for my family. Someday I'll be able to spend the holidays with them again.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 24, 2022)

I’m thankful that my dad is visiting us for Thanksgiving and that the flu(?) isn’t hitting my nephew as hard as we feared. Also that I’m not sick yet.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful to everyone of my friends & followers over on twitch who have helped make this last year of streaming so extremely fun. It's been over year now, and I have been on a sorta unannounced hiatus, but I really do appreciate all my friends helping jump start my foray into streaming. It's been a load of fun!! I've made a ton of new friends and even more amazing memories, and I can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful that I'm able to enjoy the quality of life that I do and that I'm able to share it with those that mean a lot to me as many people do not get that basic luxury, especially with how things have gone these past couple of years.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 24, 2022)

There are some things that I'm pretty thankful for. 

 I am thankful to live in the country of Canada. I know it sounds silly and I have some issues if I'm being brutally honest. However, to have lived most of my life in this country and being presented with opportunities is something that I should be thankful for.

 This is a silly point *(actually, you can skip this point if you like)*, but I am thankful to have spotted the unique cars out on the roads that have appeared in video games. Seeing them virtually is one thing, but to see one in person? It's absolutely awesome seeing different types such as station wagons, hatchbacks, grocery getters, or sports cars. There were quite a few that I never thought I'd be able to see in real life. The *Suzuki Cappuccino* is easily the best car I've spotted this year due to the fact that it's only sold in Japan and was very likely imported here to Canada. If it ain't obvious, I like cars a lot.  But regardless, I am thankful to have experienced them and appreciate the details by just looking, even if only for a moment when they quickly pass through the street lol.

 I'm thankful to have loving parents, especially my mother. She's done a lot of stuff to look after my sister and me even though she feels tired at times. While my mother doesn't ask for anything in return, I want to pay back for the kindness she has given to the two of us someday. 

 I'm thankful to have a sister who loves me a lot. She's so silly and likes to draw stuff! Sure, we may get into disagreements at times, but it will never change the fact that I'm a loving brother to her. Actually, she's the sole reason why I got into Animal Crossing in the first place. In fact, the series was also responsible for getting me into drawing years ago. And also explains why I mainly draw animals and have a similar art style to Animal Crossing oops. Had my sister not asked for New Leaf back in 2015, I don't think I'd have a level of interest in it at all, nor would I eventually find myself here on TBT a few years later in 2018.

 Speaking of which, I am very thankful for the existence of TBT and the community surrounding it. Yes, things got pretty feisty when New Horizons was released back in March 2020. Aside from that, I very much appreciate the friendly environment that this forum has when talking with other members on here, whether it's anything related to Animal Crossing, various topics over at the Brewster's Cafe section, art stuff, or posting in silly threads over at the Basement section. Oh, and the events that the staff created! I don't know how you guys do it with all the massive effort put into them but know that all of us on here are thankful for what you all do. You didn't have to create the events, but you still did it anyway to make memorable experiences for everyone who participated. Does anybody remember egg #6? Heck, I'm still rocking Blue and Poliwag in my profile picture where I participated in 2021 TBTWC and Camp TBT respectively even after all these times. I am also very thankful for being great friends with *@Midoriya*, *@Roxxy*, and *@xSuperMario64x* on the forums. The drawing I made in my signature reflects that where it features the animal villagers we created representing ourselves during the celebrating diversity event earlier this year. The four of us are just simply having good times together.  It wouldn't be far-fetched to say that they have left a positive impact on my life in some way and perhaps even helped me grow as a person.

Riley (Midoriya), you became my friend literally weeks after I joined TBT back in 2018. You leave positive vibes and are also a great friend who listened to me when I needed to talk to you. At the same time, your words of honesty and sincerity helped me reflect on myself as a person. It's one of the important traits that a great friend should have listening to others not just during times of trouble, but during times of happiness as well. I cherish the times when we met up in Smash Bros. Ultimate to duke it out in battle and hang out on your island in New Horizons just chilling and drinking coffee at Brewster's. Continuously hearing about your progress in life makes me happy, Riley. 

Roxxy, you became my friend sometime during TBTWC 2021 and I still think about that event from time to time. I always feel like you're a gentle person around here and getting along every time we spoke to each other. It melts my heart with happiness to hear that you're growing stronger thanks to your loving son, and I still very much appreciate that he loved the drawing I made of Kylie & Kodie. I hope that your dream of becoming a pilot someday is still going strong within you. Prove the naysayers wrong that you're capable of achieving it, Captain Roxxy. 

Bug (xSuperMario64x), what can I say? Making that car livery of the Volkswagen Beetle Gr.3 that took me _months_ to do was really something else along with me being a huge car enthusiast or what you call me a car nut lol. It produced things that I didn't expect it to make. A strengthened friendship with you is one of them. With a lot of struggles that are happening in your life, I want to make sure that you are safe around me as a great friend of yours. Plus, it's legendary how we can sometimes come up with hilarious messages over at Discord lol. It's always awesome to hear about your interests in foxes (_especially_ silver foxes) and plushies, Bug! 

 The last thing that I am ultimately thankful for is being alive and well to wake up each day in the first place. To exist in this world allows me to experience and appreciate the things in life, especially the little things and many others that we take for granted. 

I always type so much stuff lol. Thanks, staff for letting us share the things we're thankful for!


----------



## Amilee (Nov 24, 2022)

im thankful for my boyfriend! he is always there for me and especially this year was very hard on me but i could always rely on him 
im also thankful for the privilege to live in a peaceful country with a good healthcare system, freedom of speech, freedom of religion, democracy and where you can love whoever you want


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2022)

i’m thankful for my family & friends  couldnt have made it through the year without them


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful for for those that mean so much to me in my life, especially those that always make my days. Shoutout to @Shinigamii  I am also thankful for all the yummy food I ate xp


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2022)

*Happy Thanksgiving! *
It is a joy to read everyone's answers. All responses up to this post have been accepted.


----------



## Liz! (Nov 24, 2022)

With what's going on in the world, I am thankful for everything in my life.
Thankful for my Family, our health, having a safe roof over my head, food to eat, a job.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 24, 2022)

I am really thankful for the support and reassurance from those close to me after a very stressful year.


----------



## Asarena (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for my family and friends! They're always there for me, and I do my best to return the favor~
Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 24, 2022)

i'm super thankful for my family and friends! i can't imagine where i'd be without them  i'm also thankful for the small happy things that have happened in my life lately!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 24, 2022)

it's a bit shallow, but I'm thankful to finally get a slew of new (and quite nice looking, seemingly trying to address some of the deck's more notable issues) traptrix support next year

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2022

actually one more slightly less shallow, just because

@Wildtown, for being an absolute bro with helping out for some of my collectible hunts, despite absolutely not needing to


----------



## Giddy (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful for my mum and friends. Thankful for all what my mum has done and dealt with to keep us going. 
Thankful for good friends, whom I'm still able to have a good time and chat even though we haven't had the chance to meet face to face yet. That we goof about on the same games. And able to support each other. 

Thankful that I am patient, as my job is becoming too stressful to deal with but don't have the choice to just leave without finding something else. And despite the amount of looking and applying nothing has offered me anything *yet*. 

I'm also thankful for TBT, able to find good friends, and also the creative events we get to do. It acually really helps me because despite being creative and have a ton of things i need to do, my motivating and love recently has really been super low and I kick myself for not doing anything, but the events really pull me together and I can be creative for a lil while. So thank you so much~
I hope I can battle with this soon.


----------



## Mutti (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate.
im thnankful for my wonderfull doggo's who make my life full of excitement and love (including mess!)
im hopeful that the next coming year will be as wonderful for everyone!


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!
I'm thankful for my family. This year has been rough for me in many ways, but they've supported me through it all. I'm so grateful for everything they do for me. I'm also thankful for my cat, as he can always bring a smile to my face when I need it the most^^


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful for a God who is faithful even when I am not, who is full of grace. I am thankful for the guidance and discipline I am given, including a catalytic dream. I am thankful for my family and for the support I get. I am thankful for my privileges and the outlets in which to share some of them. I am thankful for my son and all the time I get to share with him. I am thankful for a friend who I can be candid with and share my journey with, even if not as often or local as before. And I’m thankful for the leaps and bounds in mental peace I have since becoming a mother (and getting out of postpartum depression).


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving TBT! I’m thankful for my family and more specifically, my sisters this year! They’ve suck with me and supported me through a lot this year and I couldn’t be more happy that I have them in my life. They’re also the reason i’ve gotten back into animal crossing after a long hiatus, and I’m thankful they got me back into something that I enjoy so much.


----------



## azurill (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy thanksgiving, hope everyone has a great day. 

I’m thankful for my family. Especially my mom and my dog  Aurora. Thankful for the amazing people people here . Thankful for a good job and good friends,


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 24, 2022)

Thank you staff for hosting another great event and happy Thanksgiving to everyone!  

What I am thankful for is to be blessed with a beautiful home, a gorgeous & amazing wife, and to be a part of a loving family on both sides!  I also am thankful for my cute, lively puppy!


----------



## Milleram (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for my siblings and niece, and for the kind people I've met on TBT over the years.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful for all of the friends I have made on this forum.


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful to have my family. Even though I'm too far away to spend Thanksgiving with them, I still feel their love from halfway across the country. I'm thankful for my spouse for always being loving and caring. And I'm thankful for my birds for being the sweetest little stinkers in the world.


----------



## justina (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! I am thankful for everyone in my life who has gotten me through the past couple of months. I recently went through some big life changes and decided to leave an abusive situation and am very grateful for everyone who has helped me along the way.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm grateful that I've been able to talk about my mental health more with the people I'm closest to in my life. Life has been _really_ difficult for me lately, and the depressive feelings I have felt have been scary and hopeless. But my mom and sister have been incredibly supportive and kind to me during these hard times. My mom started to realize how much I was going through once I opened up, and we've talked a lot about therapy. She's listened and understood and validated me, and things have felt a little less hopeless

Thank you for hosting staff! Everyone's posts have been very sweet and inspiring


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it! I lowkey always forget US has Thanksgiving in November  I’m very grateful to my closest friends. They’ve helped me a lot throughout the years, especially through a lot of my lows and I truly don’t know what I would do without them.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Nov 24, 2022)

Thankful for a nice, low-key, quiet Thanksgiving with my nearest & dearest. As an introverted only child, that’s just how I like it (and my kitties agree—they prefer just their humans and a very select few others!).


----------



## Dim (Nov 24, 2022)

ooo thanks for this giveaway! Pumpkin Pie!!! 

Today, I am most thankful for my family who are a part of my life. They’ve made some mistakes here and there but are always in the end. They are always there for me when I needed them most, to keep me from feeling down on myself or giving up. It’s because of them I an here and still here today. I have grown up with 6 siblings, a very kind grandma, and two of the best parents I could have ever asked for. Of course, I can not for get my loving dog who I spent 15 years with, bless her soul.

I am also thankful to be right here and right now, in a perfect house and a perfect time period to be happy and healthy. I am also thankful for just being me, I have my flaws but I’ve also begun to feel proud of who I am. I’ve been so angry and bitter from time to time, but in the end it’s not as bad as I thought it was. I am just so thankful for being alive!


----------



## Nougat (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for everyone I love, for all the moments spent with them and for all the wonderful little or big things that make life beautiful.


----------



## Zerous (Nov 24, 2022)

Spoiler



I'm really grateful for my family, friends and amazing partner who I've shared the past two years with. I'm also grateful for my access to education, and that I'm able to study something I'm interested in while being supported by my family.


Thank you for hosting the raffle!


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I'm thankful for my family and for their love and patience.

I'm thankful for my friends. I'm not the best at socializing so I don't have tons of friends, but I have a good amount, enough to satisfy me, and I've known a number of them for a long time now. Good, strong bonds and quality over quantity.

I'm thankful this year to be able to visit my best friend (who lives hours and states away) for a week for Thanksgiving and my birthday next Monday. I'm thankful that we're so close and have been able to be friends for so many years now. Hopefully that will continue for many more years to come as well.

I'm thankful that I'm around at this point in history. There are many bad things going on these days and which potentially loom in the future, but there are also a number of aspects to modern life that enhance our lives that previous generations did not have. I'm generally a pessimist and worry a great deal about what the future holds if we stay on the current trajectory, but to think of what our lives could be if people could sort some things out gives me some hope and something to strive to see realized.

I'm thankful that I'm an adult and was able to experience the transition from the 90s into the current day and to have that perspective. I could even do with being older, but hey, don't look a gift horse in the mouth.

I'm thankful for this community, the kind and generous people that can be found here, and the reasonable marketplaces to acquire Animal Crossing items, Pokémon and Pokémon items that got me to sign up back in 2015. I'm thankful for all the work the Staff put into events throughout the year to give the community fun activities to pass the time with and to enhance the various holidays.

I'm also thankful that the Pumpkin Pie collectible has returned and is tradable. I spent all my TBT during the Halloween event and the random factor to the pumpkin/key lime pie distribution doesn't get my hopes up, but even if not now or anytime soon, it opens the door to possibly getting my hands on one someday for my baked goods lineup.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 24, 2022)

honestly i'm overall thankful i've had such a good year!! i really feel like i've grown a lot as a person, plus i've made some amazing friends and honestly i'm just so happy with the point i'm at now


----------



## Sheando (Nov 24, 2022)

What a fun idea! I’m thankful that I was recently promoted to a full-time children’s programming position at my local library. I’ll have my first day on Monday! I’ve worked 2-3 jobs at a time for all ten years of my adult life and never had health insurance, so knowing that I’ll be able to pay for my wisdom tooth removal, that I’ll be putting money into savings, and that I will be doing work I genuinely love is such a huge relief.


----------



## OswinOswald (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for my wonderful mentors and teachers at work who are always striving to help me become a better person and pushing me to grow every day. Sometimes people can create a toxic culture at work, but my coworkers and bosses are always trying to keep the mood positive. When you spend so much time at work as we all do (and especially in my profession!), it's probably more time than you spend with your family, so I am so thankful that it's a pleasant environment!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for my family. 
This past year was a stressful mess, which ended up with me being homeless. Family took me in though and I've been back on my feet ever since.
I'm thankful for the opportunities presented to me throughout the year.


----------



## Kattea (Nov 24, 2022)

I’m extremely grateful for my new job. The hospital I worked at before was not a good fit for me, I went into work stressed every day, but I didn’t realize how bad it was because I was just happy to have a good job in my field. Since starting at this new hospital, I’ve realized how important a good work environment and supportive colleagues can be. I’ve always associated work with stress, so I can’t believe this is my life now. I get paid to do what I love every day and I’m so grateful for that.


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

Not to be cliché, but I'm genuinely thankful for my family. This year is the second Thanksgiving without my mother and my first Thanksgiving without my grandmother (may they RIP). My grandfather was able to fly in to celebrate with us and my cousin and her family moved here from CA. My boyfriend is away in medical school, but he has time to video call and join in on our festivities (and will be back for Christmas). We have a big crowd this Thanksgiving and I am behind thankful for it. I'm grateful for the chance to spend more time with everyone and make more memories. Plus, the food is always beyond fantastic.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 24, 2022)

I’m thankful for my friends and family who bring joy and happiness to my life, especially when I’m feeling down!


----------



## Rio_ (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful for my family, for all that they've done for me and for the time we get to spend together 

This may seem silly, but I'm also thankful for all the tv and movies I watched this year. Even though many think they're dumb and frivolous, they gave me something to look forward to when sadness was overwhelming and everything seemed bleak. 

And finally, I'm thankful for all the free resources people on the internet have provided to help people learn how to code. I'm really enjoying my new hobby!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for my friends and family, they've helped me through a lot of hard times


----------



## themysterybidder (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for having family, friends and my lovely TBT friends. I've had a difficult few months and people on the other side of the world have helped me so much more than the friends I've known for years. Without them I definitely would have struggled to get through these months. So, thank you again, and Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!


----------



## Alex10 (Nov 24, 2022)

Long time no post! I’m thankful for all the friends and family I have surrounding me, always there for me when I need them. Particularly a certain someone on this forum, always my #1 supporter! U know who u are mum!!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for my incredibly good looks, loads of money, and the 5 star hotel which I  personally live in. I'm also thankful for everyone on TBT.


----------



## faerie (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful for my friends, and family. Idk where I'd be without them.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 24, 2022)

I am thankful for my parents.They’ve had such a rough few months with my stepdad battling stage 3 lung cancer and having to stop treatment for the time being as it has weakened him to the point of barely being able to move. Even with all this, he is still in good spirits and ready to fight when the doctors give him the ok again. My mom has been an absolute godsend. She does everything, Literally everything with the patience of a saint.  My hubs and kids and I got here yday and have been doing everything we can to help make things easier for them even if it’s just tor these few days. I am so so very grateful he hasn’t given up and am in awe of my courageous selfless mom.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 24, 2022)

I’m thankful for having some time to relax! And that I decided to stick with 2 pies, instead of trying to make 3. Along with the usual of course, family, doggo, friends, ACNH, and TBT!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Nov 24, 2022)

​(This post will be incomprehensible to a non-Splatoon player, and I'm sorry).

I don't want to be too spicy since I don't want to ruin the thread's good vibes, but lots of people make complaints along the lines of, "Ugh, my teammates are so bad. _They're_ the ones dragging me down. _I'm_ too good, and if I only had good teammates, I'd win." I don't love that mindset, so I want to counteract that with some positivity.

*Today, I'm thankful for the nice folks I've played with online in Splatoon 3*. Specifically, I want to shout-out my teammates yesterday in a set of three B-Rank Clam Blitz matches. Yes, _Clam Blitz_ of all modes. Not pictured is a Sloshing Machine user who dropped in later named "OwOing tbh" who also did great.

Some highlights included:

In a Museum match, after we opened basket, a player who didn't have any clams dropped down to gather more, and because they didn't have time to climb back up, they threw their clams upward to another teammate who could throw them in. Said teammate was also positioned perfectly behind cover for their weapon and got multiple picks while this was going on.
We got a breakaway solo push while all of us were at the opponent's basket. One player noticed very fast and tried to stop it. I noticed a moment later and immediately "This Way'd" to get everyone's attention, and my teammate next to me who was trying to help me score (by throwing clams to me, which is unheard of in this rank) stopped what they were doing and came back with me. We got scored on, but since it was just a solo push in a 3v1 situation, we collapsed on it quickly, and they weren't able to continue scoring.
I did a stupid and forgot that you can now see how many clams a player has at the top HUD (I was even looking at the HUD because I knew we had player advantage and could push). Someone else "This Way'd," in mid, which I interpreted it as, "Let's push!" and not "Throw clams to me!" I had 7, but the number of clams they had above their head disappeared (I think because I got too close to them), so I didn't realize that they had 6 and wanted me to throw them more. Because I knew I had 7, I "This Way'd" instead, and they _immediately_ deferred to me, threw clams to me, and then protected me as I scored.
In general, just a very good sense of how to play. Turfing and maintaining control of mid, not doing breakaway solo pushes, using specials during a push, pushing ahead after the basket is open to keep the area around the basket safe while scoring. None of us were perfect, and we all made mistakes, but I've seen gameplay at higher ranks that looked worse than what I saw during these matches at B rank.
If anyone wants to see my sins, the replay codes are: R79B-NQ12-4H5B-3H3Y, RWD7-B8AX-6417-2D2C, and R6BM-C19D-QAEV-N7L7.

*TL;DR*: Teamwork is still alive and well and can exist in _Splatoon_. Also, learn to focus on your own mindset instead of things outside your control, like your teammates' ability.

*I don't play Splatoon and I don't understand*: Splatoon is a game. Clam Blitz is a mode in the game that has a more complicated ruleset and method of play, so it is notorious for being difficult to play when you're unable to communicate with your team, especially in lower ranks where the level of skill starts at players who don't even know the rules and try to score in the wrong goal. Even at higher ranks, this mode can be difficult. At B-Rank (the second lowest), teamwork is unheard of. Getting a team with similar skill levels and can work together can be difficult, but it's great when it happens.

Sneaky edit after the raffle because I misspelled a replay code. Shh.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2022)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*​

I hope everyone had a wonderful day. It has been a pleasure to read what everyone is thankful for this year. It can be easy to forget that behind every username is a real person with a full life consisting of families, friendships, upswings, and hardships. Thank you everyone who shared a glimpse of the person behind the screen with us. It is now time to announce the winners of our Thanksgiving Raffle!





*Key Lime Pie Winners*

@uwuzumakii
@JellyLu
@BungoTheElf
@Flyffel
@xSuperMario64x






*Pumpkin Pie Winners*

@LambdaDelta
@amemome
@LoserMom
@roseflower
@MiniPocketWorld
@Torts McGorts
@Milleram
@Midoriya
@mogyay
@Valzed

​Congratulations to all of our winners! The *Key Lime Pie *and *Pumpkin Pie* collectibles, and the *25 forum bells* consolation prize for those of you who did not receive a collectible, will be distributed within a day or two.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Nice job to the winners. This was a fun little surprise while we’re all waiting for the winter event. The consolation prize is very much appreciated, as well.


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2022)

congratulations to all of the winners!  thank you again for the raffle, staff! i hope everyone celebrating had/is having a good thanksgiving!


----------



## Merielle (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats, raffle winners!!  It's been lovely reading through everyone's posts.  Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate, and otherwise I hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats to the winners and thank you to the staff for the fun raffle! I loved reading through what everyone shared, and I’m glad to be part of this community! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## S.J. (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats winners! I loved reading everyone's entries, and thank you for the consolation!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats to all of the winners! Thank you staff for the raffle, and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 24, 2022)

Aw yay! I'm happy to have won! Especially the key lime pie considering I'm from FL haha. Congratulations to the other winners! Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## cherrytheone (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats to the winners!!
Happy thanksgiving to all of you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2022)

I see quite a few friends’ names up there!  Congrats to all the winners.  I’m very much looking forward to the upcoming Christmas event


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2022)

Omg, thank you sooooooo much!  I actually really love Pumpkin pie, it's the only kind of pie that I like (I'm weird, I know, haha).  Congrats to all of the other winners as well, and thanks so much once again for the event!


----------



## oak (Nov 24, 2022)

Dang I wanted that pumpkin pie collectable so bad but none the less congrats to all the winners! Happy thanksgiving to all you american peeps.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 24, 2022)

what the ****

thanks


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum yum thanks for the pie!! This was a fun little thanksgiving surprise :] happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 24, 2022)

Yay congrats winners and thank you staff! Have a lovely thanksgiving everyone


----------



## amemome (Nov 24, 2022)

NO WAY I GOT A PUMPKIN PIE??? yesssss i couldn't get my hands on a real pie this year so this is perfect... i will enjoy my slice of pie thank you so much!!


----------



## LoserMom (Nov 24, 2022)

Omg yay I got a pumpkin pie! Thank you so much


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners 

Also yayyyyy bells thank goodness cause I need them desperately


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners of a lovely slice of pie! And thank you staff for hosting! Happy Turkey Day to everyone!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 24, 2022)

Cool! I didn't expect to win the raffle. That's a nice surprise. 
Hope everyone has a nice weekend with their families. And thanks again staff for another fun tbt thing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2022)

omg I won?? and the key lime pie nonetheless?? perhaps the collectible gods heard me and knew how much I love cute pies 

ty staff for hosting!! I will treasure this pie forever <33333


----------



## Rainbowhorn (Nov 24, 2022)

Even if the raffle ended, I wanted to say this.
We do not celebrate thanksgiving in my country, but I am grateful that so many people have the chance to celebrate and be with their loved ones even after all that's happened these past few years, and for my own loving family and the tasty food we get to eat regularly!


----------



## mogyay (Nov 24, 2022)

omg yay i got a pie ! i am v thankful for my pie tyvm !!!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 24, 2022)

omg I'm really sad I missed this event, I didn't see the deadline  
Regardless, just wanted to share that I'm thankful for all the friends I made on TBT!! I've been a member since 2015 and for a while I felt lonely on site but with the boom of ACNH I made so many new friends  I love you all no joke fr
And big big congrats to the winners!! the pies are super cute collectibles


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 24, 2022)

OMG! I wasn't even aware that there was going to be a raffle :C

I was busy at work all day yesterday and today and didn't pay attention there was a new entry. Oh well~


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 25, 2022)

Wow, that was an unexpected surprise to wake up to!!  Happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate it and thank you Rngsus I guess!


----------



## Milleram (Nov 25, 2022)

So happy to be receiving the pumpkin pie collectible! This really cheered me up. Thank you!!


----------



## Valzed (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh my gosh! I really didn't expect to win one of the pies! What an amazing surprise to find when I logged in! Pumpkin pie is my favorite pie! Congrats to the rest of the winners! Thank you to the Staff for the raffle & the pie!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 25, 2022)

Flyffel said:


> and thank you Rngsus I guess!


This made my morning lol  I’m going to have to borrow that in the future, if that’s okay!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2022)

All raffle prizes are now distributed! The Pumpkin Pie collectible is also now tradeable.


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Nov 25, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners!!!


----------



## Aniko (Nov 25, 2022)

Thank you for the bells! I can't wait to see those delicious pies in the lucky winners' lineups


----------



## Imbri (Nov 25, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners! And thank you, staff, for running this little raffle. It has been lovely reading through everyone's posts.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 25, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! This was a lovely event. I loved reading what everyone is thankful for.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2022)

Thank you for the bells, and congrats to the winners for the collectibles !


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 26, 2022)

I have only just realised then that franklin is holding different meals every time you change page or refresh


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2022)

Awww, rip! I'm sad that I missed this. These pies are adorable!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2022)

I noticed Franklin but yeah, he does change meals every time you refresh or go to a different page.


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 26, 2022)

Thank you for the consolation bells and for hosting yet another event after two really big ones!  You guys are fantastic!


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm late, but thank you for the Bells and congratulations to the winners! Sadly I didn't win the raffle, but that was alright.


----------

